# KAOHSIUNG | Highwealth - Bo Ai Jing Zhan | 141m | 461ft | 35 fl | U/C



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | Highwealth - Bo Ai Jing Zhan | 140.5m | 461ft | 35 fl | U/C *

興富發 博愛京棧

tenders for an office building



















tender for a residential building










final version










Building Name: *Highwealth - Bo Ai Jing Zhan*

Native Name: *興富發 博愛京棧*

Street Address: *No. 183, Bo’ai 1st Rd., Sanmin Dist., Kaohsiung City 807, Taiwan*

City: *Kaohsiung* 

Country: *Taiwan* 


Developer: *Highwealth Construction Co., Ltd.*

Coordinates (with decimal fraction): *22.646283, 120.302932*


Heights--

antenna:
spire:
roof:
top floor:
architectural: *140.5m*


Current Building Status (Built, Proposed, Cancelled, Destroyed, etc...): *U/C*

Construction Dates--

started: started in 2020
finished:

Above ground floors: *35*
Basement floors: 
Gross Floor area:
Unit count: 

Structure Type(s): *highrise*
Building Use(s): *residential / parking garage*


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | Highwealth - Bo Ai Jing Zhan | 140.5m | 461ft | 35 fl | U/C*

興富發 博愛京棧 










Leo214, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | Highwealth - Bo Ai | 140.5m | 461ft | 35 fl | U/C*

興富發 博愛 










FB高都觀測站










Leo214, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | Highwealth - Bo Ai | 140.5m | 461ft | 35 fl | U/C*

興富發 博愛

2020.09.10
























FB高都觀測站


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | Highwealth - Bo Ai | 140.5m | 461ft | 35 fl | U/C*

興富發 博愛

2020.10.09

















FB高都觀測站


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | Highwealth - Bo Ai | 140.5m | 461ft | 35 fl | U/C*

興富發 博愛 

2020.12.12









FB高都觀測站


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | Highwealth - Bo Ai | 140.5m | 461ft | 35 fl | U/C*

興富發 博愛 

2020.12.18









Leo214, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | Highwealth - Bo Ai | 140.5m | 461ft | 35 fl | U/C*

興富發 博愛 

2021.03.13










FB高都觀測站


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | Highwealth - Bo Ai | 140.5m | 461ft | 35 fl | U/C*

興富發 博愛 

2021.03.26









Leo214, taiwan city forum


----------

